# Brisbane River



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi - I am thinking of hitting the Brisbane river one arvo/evening - anyone interested?


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

I'd love to come out, I just don't have transport at the moment


----------



## KieranBass (May 23, 2006)

when where you thinking?


----------

